
Ted Nelson’s Junk Mail (and the Archive Corps Pilot) - voltagex_
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/5206
======
leemailll
Mine experience might not suit other's, but I kind of find an echo with
skimming through product flyers and catalogs, aka junk mails in this case.
This might partly be due to I am in academy, where quick development of new
equipments often could help cut cost and speedup studies. This is why I still
signup junk emails from those companies, ask for paper copies of catalog, and
take some time read those product promotion pages of academic journals.

~~~
jlg23
Talk to people.

If you go to just one or two trade shows a year and talk to people during
"unsociable hours" you've just saved yourself a year of reading ads.
Especially the niche-companies are low on staff and usually volunteer their
knowledgable geeks for the graveyard shifts at trade shows and if you have a
good standing with them stuff is virtually free.

